# Worlds strongest Boy?



## WantItBad (Jun 27, 2005)

Whats everyones thoughts on him if you have seen him....


----------



## GFR (Jun 27, 2005)

There was a recent story on him, I think it was the discovery channel. It was implied that his father might have been giving him steroids. All in all I think it is a sad story and I hope people learn to let their kids just be kids.


----------



## LexusGS (Jun 27, 2005)

I think he made him do 300 pushups a day, something like that. maybe even more


----------



## Purdue Power (Jun 27, 2005)

Ya, I heard some things about him.  He went to a pizza party for one of his friends and had no idea what pizza even was.  His dad made him eat a lettuce salad and didn't let him have anything else while they were there.


----------



## drew.haynes (Jun 27, 2005)

Talking about Richard someone... Little Hercules? Yeah he was in BB comps at like 6 or somethin crazy... totally ripped. He's like describing his diets and stuff... "I eat fohty parcent carbs, fohty parcent prrrotein, twanty parcent fat"


----------



## Tweaked (Jun 27, 2005)

http://www.richardsandrak.com/Pictures.htm

that the kid?


----------



## GFR (Jun 27, 2005)

Tweaked said:
			
		

> http://www.richardsandrak.com/Pictures.htm
> 
> that the kid?


That is the one.


----------



## Randy (Jun 27, 2005)

I just seen a documentary the other day about "Little Hercules". He benched 220 pounds which is like 3 times his weight.  He initially gained huge publicity and then the media started dropping the steroid plague on him.  After that his publicity went down the toilet. Now I believe they are trying to recruit him into a Little Tarzan movie or something.

It does make you wonder how someone who was only 6 years old develop the muscle mass that he did.  They went onto saying that to develop muscle mass such as that that he would have had to have so much natural testosterone, which his body could not possibly produce at such young age.  His father had denied comment on what he was giving him and had refused to take a lie detector test.   But regardless of whether he did or didn't use steroids, he is still pretty impressive and had to work very hard to achieve his physique.


----------



## drew.haynes (Jun 27, 2005)

Tweaked said:
			
		

> http://www.richardsandrak.com/Pictures.htm
> 
> that the kid?


That's him


----------



## drew.haynes (Jun 27, 2005)

Wow... three simultaneous posts... all at 1:03AM.


----------



## GFR (Jun 27, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> I just seen a documentary the other day about "Little Hercules". He benched 220 pounds which is like 3 times his weight.  He initially gained huge publicity and then the media started dropping the steroid plague on him.  After that his publicity went down the toilet. Now I believe they are trying to recruit him into a Little Tarzan movie or something.
> 
> It does make you wonder how someone who was only 6 years old develop the muscle mass that he did.  They went onto saying that to develop muscle mass such as that that he would have had to have so much natural testosterone, which his body could not possibly produce at such young age.  His father had denied comment on what he was giving him and had refused to take a lie detector test.   But regardless of whether he did or didn't use steroids, he is still pretty impressive and had to work very hard to achieve his physique.


I saw it too and he never benched 220....his big lift was the leg press or hack squat....3 inches of movement,


----------



## Randy (Jun 27, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I saw it too and he never benched 220....his big lift was the leg press or hack squat....3 inches of movement,


 Well I clearly heard the host of the documentary state that he lifted 220   Whether he actually did or didn't, who knows I wasn't there to see it.


----------



## GFR (Jun 27, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> Well I clearly heard the host of the documentary state that he lifted 220   Whether he actually did or didn't, who knows I wasn't there to see it.


Thats a big no buddy...stop smoking the pipe


----------



## pengers84 (Jun 27, 2005)

apparently his dad went nuts tried to kill his wife and got sent to jail.  the kid stopped the hardcore training and diet, still trains a little but looks nothing like he did. hes trying to lead a normal life now, but hes pretty screwed had to see a shrink.
i reckon his dad had him on hgh cos his abs petruded significantly.


----------



## Randy (Jun 27, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Thats a big no buddy...stop smoking the pipe


  ForemanRules,

   Why would I say it if I didn't hear it?  
 In fact here is another documentary that pointed out that he could bench 3 times his weight... I think you better go back to smoking your pipe. It appears you were smoking it when they clearly stated that he could bench 220.  
 In any case, enough said.. I'm not going to argue about it. If you feel that they are lying then go back to smoking your pipe Foremanrules...

 And by the way....I think you need more rehab    

   The World's Strongest Boy

 When he was eight years old, he could already bench press twice his weight. By the time he was 11, he could lift three times his weight and had appeared in numerous *body-building competitions*. Meet Richard Sandrak - the *World's Stongest Boy*!


----------



## Randy (Jun 28, 2005)

pengers84 said:
			
		

> apparently his dad went nuts tried to kill his wife and got sent to jail. the kid stopped the hardcore training and diet, still trains a little but looks nothing like he did. hes trying to lead a normal life now, but hes pretty screwed had to see a shrink.
> i reckon his dad had him on hgh cos his abs petruded significantly.


 Yeah that's true, it's amazing what some parents will do to their kids.


----------



## GFR (Jun 28, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> ForemanRules,
> 
> Why would I say it if I didn't hear it?
> In fact here is another documentary that pointed out that he could bench 3 times his weight... I think you better go back to smoking your pipe. It appears you were smoking it when they clearly stated that he could bench 220.
> ...


I just watched the documentary and they never said anything about bench press....if they have made a new documentary in the last month or two let me know what channel its on.....every other show on this roid midget has only mentioned leg lifts.


----------



## IJ300 (Jun 28, 2005)

yea its true he was benching three times his body weight at a young age, I saw a short interview he did like 4 or 5 months ago.  He was at a 1% body fat.  He's not allowed to lift weights again until he's 16 and he has a workout video for kids that's coming out.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 28, 2005)

the opinions of children on a kids site.  






      Beautiful Bodies or Freaks of Nature?

 What's with female bodybuilders? I don't mean chicks that exercise and stay in shape. I'm talking about those leather-skinned monster-women with deep voices who come from the planet, Butt Ugly. It's great that these people want to be fit and healthy but why do something that makes you look so hideous? Fit and healthy girls look like Anna Kournikova, Gabrielle Reese and Serena Williams. They're nice to watch on television because they're good looking and great athletes. I'll watch female bodybuilders on the tube but only because it's like watching a circus side show or getting your Dad to pull over in the car when you see a dead animal or a bad accident. 

   Female bodybuilders are not healthy or attractive. These women must be using steroids. to look the way they do. They'll say they're just using special exercise techniques and diets. But exercise and diets do not make a girl grow a moustache, talk like a man and start to grow a penis. That's what happens to many of these body builders because of steroid use and certain nutritional supplements. Why would a girl want to put this much effort into looking like a man. These chicks are nothing more than pill-popping science experiments. 

   They say beauty is skin deep but not if it's the ugly, leathery, vein-popping skin that female bodybuilders wear. Beauty is Britney Spears dancing with a half top or Anna Kournikova wearing a short tennis skirt while she returns a serve. I'd rather make out with that nice female ape from *Planet of the Apes* than touch one of those freaks of nature who call themselves bodybuilders.   






I read this article talking about womens body building and thought the rant was very rude and pointless. I'm a girl, but I don't bodybuild or anything but i find nothing wrong with it. Why would you think it was ok for a guy to bodybuild and not a girl? A man isn't normally built like that and both would have to take steriods or some kind of pill, NOT JUST WOMEN. Whoever wrote that was very sexist and too opinionated without looking at the other side of the story. If that's what a bodybuilding woman wants to do with her body, let her do it. No one tells a man not to do it.

 hmmm.


----------



## GFR (Jun 28, 2005)

IJ300 said:
			
		

> yea its true he was benching three times his body weight at a young age, I saw a short interview he did like 4 or 5 months ago.  He was at a 1% body fat.  He's not allowed to lift weights again until he's 16 and he has a workout video for kids that's coming out.


1% body fat??? I didn't know he was dead??


----------



## ABLQ2 (Jun 28, 2005)

he wasat like 1.5 percent bodyfat and his trainers were worried he could die at any moment and all his dad was feeding him was a shake and he wouldnt tell the trainers what was in it. i read that in a ton of different articles a bout him a while back.  and i did see on ripleys believe it or not, i think when he could bench 220.

his trainers constantly checked his bf%.


----------



## ABLQ2 (Jun 28, 2005)

i think he was following that exihinilasdfkhfdasnfdna hypertrophy theory of yours, Foreman


----------



## GFR (Jun 28, 2005)

I just did a search on this roid midget and a few sources said he benched 315 when he was 9 or 10.


----------



## drew.haynes (Jun 28, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> 1% body fat??? I didn't know he was dead??



Isn't the amount of essential fat around your organs greatly determined by diet in your early development? Maybe in rare cases like Little Hercules... because of how very young he was pushed into fitness and a strict diet... he already had a much lower essential fat level and could actually manage to get below 2%.

Just a theory... think that's a possibility?


----------



## Randy (Jun 28, 2005)

Hmmmm I guess only your sources of information are official Foreman.
 I guess everyone elses here are bogus. 



			
				ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I just did a search on this roid midget and a few sources said he benched 315 when he was 9 or 10.


----------



## GFR (Jun 28, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> Hmmmm I guess only your sources of information are official Foreman.
> I guess everyone elses here are bogus.


Randy......did you actually believe that  
I proved my point...


----------



## Nate K (Jun 28, 2005)

I doubt the kid ever benched over 200 but I'm sure they told the media whatever they wanted.  I saw the documentary and yeah his dad was definitly giving him roids.


----------



## Vieope (Jun 28, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I just did a search on this roid midget and a few sources said he benched 315 when he was 9 or 10.


_I just don´t buy it. _


----------



## GFR (Jun 28, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I just don´t buy it. _


I just found the right answer, he benched 415 when he was 11.


----------



## Purdue Power (Jun 28, 2005)

That is one ugly kid.


----------



## GFR (Jun 28, 2005)

At 13 he is now only 4'10....oops steroids do stunt your growth. Poor kid his dad is a piece of shit to do that to his own child.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 28, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I just found the right answer, he benched 415 when he was 11.



Stop fooling around.  You know it 567 lbs.


----------



## sk24max (Jun 28, 2005)

Kid started lifting very early.  Saw him on Howard Stern as well as on some biography on him.  I think his father is in Jail.  Last thing I heard the kid "Little Hercules" was coming out with a movie.


----------



## joesmooth20 (Jun 28, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> That is one ugly kid.



I 2nd that


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 28, 2005)

There was a thread about him here not too long ago.


----------



## Randy (Jun 28, 2005)

You proved nothing Foreman!
  With the BS you been dishing out, I seriously thought you believed it. 
  What's funny is how you seem to enjoy putting others down for their comments.  Is it that you just want some attention? 
 Or is it that you just have an obsession with this little half pint and just have to always have the last word? 




			
				ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Randy......did you actually believe that
> I proved my point...


----------



## musclepump (Jun 28, 2005)

poor kid


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 28, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> the opinions of children on a kids site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Freaks like this???


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 28, 2005)

That kids alright...

He just needs a haircut!

Check him out...





I don't know about the Daisy Duke's though,
He's under suspicion for those


----------



## BritChick (Jun 28, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> Well I clearly heard the host of the documentary state that he lifted 220   Whether he actually did or didn't, who knows I wasn't there to see it.



Saw the documentary two nights ago and yes when he was 8 he benched 220lbs... I remember because I made a point of going downstairs to tell my husband! lol


----------



## BritChick (Jun 28, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> the opinions of children on a kids site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whoever wrote that is a twat!


----------



## Randy (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks Brit....

Foreman...The smoke from your crack pipe must have been blocking the screen when they mentioned this.  


			
				BritChick said:
			
		

> Saw the documentary two nights ago and yes when he was 8 he benched 220lbs... I remember because I made a point of going downstairs to tell my husband! lol


----------



## GFR (Jun 28, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> Thanks Brit....
> 
> Foreman...The smoke from your crack pipe must have been blocking the screen when they mentioned this.


I say bullsh1t....100%


----------



## Arnold (Jun 28, 2005)

just checked out his website and he does not appear to be ripped and doing the "freak show" stuff anymore.


----------



## GFR (Jun 28, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> You proved nothing Foreman!
> With the BS you been dishing out, I seriously thought you believed it.
> What's funny is how you seem to enjoy putting others down for their comments.  Is it that you just want some attention?
> Or is it that you just have an obsession with this little half pint and just have to always have the last word?


You sir are a yahoo, I only insult those who deserve it....and you certainly do.


----------

